# Fine height tuner problem from new.



## Peteroo1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi again all
the problem with my Bosch GOF 1600CE has been from new. The fine adjuster is enclosed and above the lock turret. I bought a fixed base from Amazon and found that using an oil which actually TREATED THE METAL really fixed the stiffness in that new base which is now silky smooth. I used Bitron penetrating oil for this process in the exposed areas where friction was occurring. However the enclosed fine adjuster in the plunge base is another matter. Has anyone else had this problem out of the box? 
Peteroo


----------

